# I've ordered mine - Anybody else?



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

After putting £1000 deposit at the start of July. Finally managed to order my TT.

Disappointed with the Audi experience so far. I thought, by putting my £1000 deposit down would mean I'd get called as soon
as soon as the order book opened but I didn't. Only found out by visiting the Audi website on a daily basis. Then when I called the dealership, found out I wasn't contacted as the person that took my order was on annual leave. Her colleague then emailed the PDF brochure, I then called back to firm up the order, told to email my order through. I was a bit shocked why the person couldn't just take my details. Then they said they couldn't place the order as Configurator wasn't working as the Comfort & Sound Pack couldn't be added. In the meantime I downloaded the Audi Configurator on to my iPhone and emailed the Head of sales for the dealership (he'd taken over the order process), the Audi code for my spec and then mentioned on the email that I also wanted the Comfort & Sound Pack to be added, the order form didn't make any mention, emailed the head of sales again and finally received the order form at around 9pm on Sunday.

Was asked to sign and email back the TT Audi form, which I did on Monday. Called later in the day to see if I had a build number yet but was told nothing yet, called again on Tuesday and spoke to the original sales agent who had returned from annual leave, still no word on build number.

Emailed later to reconfirm that I'd ordered the headliner in Black and that if they had any updates but didn't receive an update.

Invoiced:

Delivery date (as per invoice): 31/October/2014

Car ordered: Audi TT 2.0TDI sport
Ibis white 
Black alc/lth (n7u) (black headliner)
Cruise control 
Audi hill hold assist
Heated front 
Audi phone box 
Audi parking system plus (in conjunction with comfort & sound pack)
Comfort & Sound pack
18 inch 20 v spoke tyres

4 Years service Pack

AutoGlym pain and upholstery protection

Total price £33420


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

By the sounds of it, you really do need that pain and upholstery protection


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats!
Any discount :lol:


----------



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

Martin L said:


> Congrats!
> Any discount :lol:


No discount, was actually supposed to receive 10% off because I went through the Costco car buying program but the dealer later retracted it saying that the sales agent made a mistake and the 10% off was on the old model. But they gave me the paint & upholstery protection as a gesture of goodwill.


----------



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

riiiiiich said:


> By the sounds of it, you really do need that pain and upholstery protection


Lol


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

TT84 said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!
> ...


Oh well.... no harm in trying.

At least we have our first beta tester


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice. I don't think I'd be satisfied with that explanation, personally. If I buy one, I'm waiting for an RS, and then wait for the fuss to die down. Could take a while, but I'm not going anywhere


----------



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

Martin L said:


> TT84 said:
> 
> 
> > Martin L said:
> ...


Apparently at the Dealership I ordered mine from, I was the first one to spec and firm up the TT order. They've had other people put deposits down but nobody's firmed up yet.

Oh forgot to mention the finance rate I've been offered is 7.9% on a PCP deal. No dealer contribution though. Although they've promised if a deal comes out closer to delivery date they'll let me have it.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TT84 said:


> Apparently at the Dealership I ordered mine from, I was the first one to spec and firm up the TT order. They've had other people put deposits down but nobody's firmed up yet.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention the finance rate I've been offered is 7.9% on a PCP deal. No dealer contribution though. Although they've promised if a deal comes out closer to delivery date they'll let me have it.


Think you're being a bit hopefull on Audi contribution as you've ordered the car without driving it, so why would they need to entice you further? 
Would imagine deals will only be available once the fuss dies down and they start to get stock in the system.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> TT84 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently at the Dealership I ordered mine from, I was the first one to spec and firm up the TT order. They've had other people put deposits down but nobody's firmed up yet.
> ...


Yeah you won't get any deals as I think after Xmas deals will come out. So glad I'm gonna wait until the first lot have been sold. Bad idea I think to have the first run of a new model and defo don't want to be a "Beta" tester!
PCP deals will follow everyone so hang on!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

TT84 said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!
> ...


I'd pay them 10% extra NOT to do this


----------



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

Appaling service.

Left a further 2 messages for a callback from the agent. The receptionist on my 3rd call said don't worry, she'll call you before she goes home.

All I wanted to do was find out if she had a build number for me and if she could re-confirm the headliner was in black.

Decided to upgrade the seats to Super Sport seats in Alcantara/leather not fine Nappa, at a cost of £695.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

If they have build week for you may be too late to change seats, but good luck...

I tried to change a couple of things on my mk2 but dealer either said they couldn't as in system with build week confirmed or maybe he just couldn't be arsed (which to be honest wouldn't surprise me, even though I was up-speccing and adding about £2k)


----------



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

Still no reply back, spending more than £30k and shockingly bad service.

Even emailed her. No reply.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

cheechy said:


> TT84 said:
> 
> 
> > Martin L said:
> ...


My wife's '62 A3 has the Autoglym protection. Certainly does nothing to protect the paint after 20 months.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

When I can get a 1.8 with a good discount I may be interested.I cant justify spending £30K on a new car,would get a secondhand Porsche instead.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

90TJM said:


> When I can get a 1.8 with a good discount I may be interested.I cant justify spending £30K on a new car,would get a secondhand Porsche instead.


Or a 2nd hand Audi?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I would like a Cayman , £30K would buy a decent one and would not lose as much.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

90TJM said:


> I would like a Cayman , £30K would buy a decent one and would not lose as much.


I would _briefly_ like a Cayman too. Test drove two and seemed to have a bit of poke, as did the TTS.

All the reviews rate the Cayman over the TTS for driver involvement but I had a secret weapon, my brother in law. He's had, in order, TT Mk1; 911; 911; Cayman S; Vantage; TTS over the past 10 years or so. His comment "used to have fun making the Cayman go sideways round roundabouts in the wet" was one which helped me choose the TTS.

I think Caymans are more weekend or track day cars and I needed a daily driver for 15k miles a year. Certainly the TT is better built inside and has more compliant suspension. I asked my BIL why not another Porsche, his answer was he likes a change but I know his Mk1 TT was always a favourite so now he's trying the Mk2.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

what was the car worth at the end of the term pal? 35-40-45% and what term??

I am thinking about a 2.0t Quattro s-line with a bunch of toys but not if it's worth jack shit at the end of the term. I got 48% GFV at the end on my current roadster and that made it a good deal for me

Info would be appreciated and would save me getting my sales guy all excited for no reason

Cheers


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi TT84,

Ignore the 'beta tester' comments. Jealously is a cruel mistress


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

tortoise99 said:


> Hi TT84,
> 
> Ignore the 'beta tester' comments. Jealously is a cruel mistress


Lol :lol:

I gave up my no1 slot at my dealers where I didn't have to pay a deposit either until the books opened.
Not jealousy, just head ruled heart this time


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

tortoise99 said:


> Hi TT84,
> 
> Ignore the 'beta tester' comments. Jealously is a cruel mistress


Had a new Fireblade when the 08 model came out, one of the first in the UK. Had 3 recalls in the first few months of ownership, first was a new clutch, then a hose replacement, then another one which I can't remember. Each time my local dealer was very good and just said he didn't know why Honda were swapping parts, but presumed they'd had failures on too many so had upgraded parts to avoid later issues on their flagship bike.

To be fair they gave me a free loaner for the day (incl free fuel) could have anything from their demo fleet, but as I had their top model nothing else really hit the spot.

Shows that Beta testing, or faults on new models do exist. So hopefully Audi have it right on the mk3, which given the long drawn out release and sales process this time they really should have no need for beta testing.


----------



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cancelled it through the original dealership after receiving shoddy service all throughout the order process and luckily saw the Deal of the Day on What Car yesterday and re-ordered through Orange wheels. Plus saved a few £1000.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TT84 said:


> Cancelled it through the original dealership after receiving shoddy service all throughout the order process and luckily saw the Deal of the Day on What Car yesterday and re-ordered through Orange wheels. Plus saved a few £1000.


Was dealer okay refunding your deposit?


----------



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

Emailed, still no reply.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Umm, wonder what the T+C on your order said?

Dealer may keep the deposit, but depends what you signed...


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah I think you will loose your deposit, but let us know how you get on!


----------



## welshrover (Jun 23, 2014)

TT84 said:


> Emailed, still no reply.


Their service is shocking, surprised they sell any cars!!!!


----------



## welshrover (Jun 23, 2014)

TT84 said:


> Total price £33420


Has the price increased much over the Mk2 cost?


----------

